# BR French Air Force Special Edition



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

Did anyone else not know that the French had an Air Force?:-d My wife is French so I think I can get away with that one..

Seriously though, does anyone know what's up with this watch? Is this going to be available anytime soon? It's an awesome design...I've always kind of liked and kind of hated the Breitling Emergency or whatever Breitling has a similar digital layout, but this design is perfect!


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

shape is ok but anything with a digital display is a big no no for me. just me though


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice design. I just know the pricetag will be out of my league though.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

im suspecting this will be extremely limited like the RAID model, however there will be a mainstream version next year.. count on it. They went through to much trouble to only sell 50 pieces or so. This is the same quartz movement breitling uses, probably the nicest on the market.. a very practical watch that spares the user of the awful ticking of a quartz second hand.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

looks disgusting- why ruin a good design with digital [how 80's]!!!!!!!!!!!
looks more like an exspensive swatch!


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

cuddsville said:


> looks disgusting- why ruin a good design with digital [how 80's]!!!!!!!!!!!
> looks more like an exspensive swatch!


i totally agree. anything with a digi gauge is just awful


----------



## deckard (May 4, 2008)

At first I thought it said French Special Forces....when I finally stopped laughing I realized it said special edition.


----------



## FrogmanFreak (Aug 13, 2007)

I think i read from somewhere that the french air force was the world's first. or was it the RAF... Blimey!


----------



## DaLuca Straps (Oct 6, 2008)

I think its nasty....not my type at all...and it looks ruined bec of the digital action....hope I never see it in person...ewww....

-Daniel


----------



## cubatoni (Sep 24, 2007)

hi there will be in November a civil version available without the French Air Force sign on the 9.

prices in europe 2500€ for the PVD and 2200€ for the steel version

regards
cubatoni

P.S. if someone is interested in this or other Bell&Ross let me know


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Off Topic, sort of:
Yes, the French have an Air Force. Superb quality pilots and planes.
And yes, the French also have a "Special Forces". One of the best in the world in their field.
Not to be confused with the "Legion Etrangere", the French Foreign Legion, that contain many non French citizens. (A French Citizen has to call himself "Belgian" or similar to be able to join)
This unit is on par with the best Israeli units when it comes to desert warfare, and propably the best in Jungle.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

cubatoni said:


> hi there will be in November a civil version available without the French Air Force sign on the 9.
> 
> prices in europe 2500€ for the PVD and 2200€ for the steel version
> 
> ...


Here's a photo that Jorge Merino took of this watch recently at the Govberg Watch Fair - Philadephia 2008. I think it looks great!


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

If I haven't found a black-dial Breitling B-1 SuperQuartz by the time this baby is on the market, B&R may very well get my money. I loved this watch when it was introduced as an SE, and I love it even more with the cleaner "civilian" dial. Can't wait to see it in person.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## AWCSYSTECH (Dec 4, 2008)

i want one with a winged frog logo on the dial.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I've seen one at my local B&R ad without the logo. Looked fine but then I'm not big into the square dial


----------



## JeepRat (Jan 10, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubatoni*
> _hi there will be in November a civil version available without the French Air Force sign on the 9.
> 
> ...


I own a B-1 and would be interested in this watch is it available yet? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

yes its been out for a few weeks.



JeepRat said:


> I own a B-1 and would be interested in this watch is it available yet? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JeepRat (Jan 10, 2007)

Thks can't find it online anywhere do you know the model or reference number or a link to an AD that has one?


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

jeeprat- its an 03-88 type aviation.
on official BR website or jurawatches.co.uk 

SIMON;-)


----------



## Nostalgic (Dec 30, 2006)

I love it, looks great!


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

great watch- if you find it, go for it!:-!


----------



## saderules (Mar 2, 2008)

AWCSYSTECH said:


> i want one with a winged frog logo on the dial.


How about one with a Unitas movement and a red (swan) neck adjustment?


----------

